# (RJ) Duque de Caxias | Santa Cruz da Serra, um bairro da "perifa" em transformação



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Boa noite e bom carnaval a todos!

Mostrando agora algumas fotos de Santa Cruz da Serra, bairro localizado no terceiro distrito de Duque de Caxias, ás margens da rodovia Rio - Juiz de Fora (BR-040). Fica a cerca de 20 km do centro do município, e um pouco antes (5 km) do distrito de Xerém.

Localização

Originalmente um bairro-dormitório pobre como todos os outros da região, ganhou investimentos em urbanização desde cerca de vinte anos atrás. Nesse ínterim, o bairro se desenvolveu, começando a ganhar uma certa classe média e tendo seu comércio local desenvolvido. Recentemente, ganhou um campus da UFRJ ás margens da rodovia e, próximo dali, uma grande fábrica da Coca-Cola no bairro da Taquara, somando-se a outras empresas da região que aportaram nas duas últimas décadas.

Já mostrei fotos pontuais da região, mas creio que esta seja a primeira thread "exclusiva":



1 - BR-040, Rodovia Washington Luiz (sentido Petrópolis)












2 - Sentido oposto (Rio)












3 - 












4 - 












5 - Início da Av. Automóvel Clube. Estamos no miolo comercial do bairro












6 - Terça-feira de Carnaval, lojas fechadas. Toda essa área é bem movimentada durante toda a semana, inclusive aos domingos, em que há uma feira livre












7 - 












8 - 












9 - 












10 - 












11 - 












12 - 












13 - 












14 - O bairro ganhou várias novas lojas de grandes redes do Rio e do Brasil nos últimos anos (Leader Magazine, Casa & Video, Americanas, Bob's etc.)












15 - Maternidade Municipal, próxima de ser inaugurada












16 - O bairro também ganhou, nos últimos anos, agencias bancárias de todas as grandes redes












17 - 












18 - Praça da Matriz, a principal do bairro, ocupada pelas barraquinhas de festejos de carnaval












19 - 












20 - área residencial












21 - 












22 - 












23 -












24 - 












25 - 












26 - 












27 - 












28 - 












29 - 












30 - Neste trecho a Av. Automóvel Clube ganha um canteiro central com ciclovia












31 - Até a entrada do bairro Parque Paulista, a avenida se tornou um grande corredor comercial, com basicamente todos os tipos de estabelecimentos












32 - Edifício concluído há poucos meses 












33 - O asfalto e a ciclovia da avenida foram reformados recentemente:












34 - 












35 - 












36 - 












37 - 












38 - 












39 - 












40 - 












41 - 












42 - 












43 - 












44 - 












45 - 












46 - 












47 - 












48 - 












49 - Casa de shows bem famosa em Dallas City












50 - Entrada do bairro Parque Paulista












51 - 












52 - Parque Equitativa, bairro de sítios e chácaras que vem ganhando também umas casas grandes












53 - 












54 - 












55 - Praça na entrada da reserva ambiental do Equitativa, onde há um "monte" usado para cultos evangélicos:












56 - Essa praça tem um laguinho bacana com vitórias-régias 












57 - 












58 - 












59 - 












60 - 












61 - Uma "mata" na entrada do bairro Nova Campina












62 - A partir daqui a Av. Automóvel Clube segue um direção a outros bairros do terceiro distrito (como a Taquara, que já mostrei aqui) até a divisa com Magé:












63 - 












64 - 













*Bonus: centro de Caxias*


65 - 












66 - 












67 - 












68 - 












69 - 












70 -


----------



## Jeffdu (Oct 26, 2008)

O bairro parece super agradável!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Já tinha ouvido falar em Santa Cruz da Serra, mas fotos mesmo só agora. Achei-a simpática. Já Nova Campina, estive há uns 10 anos atrás quando uma ex-amiga do trabalho morou (ou ainda mora) lá. Na época, o bairro tinha problemas sérios de falta d'água e ruas sem asfalto. Espero que tenham equacionado esse problema.

Parabéns pelo thread, Lorram; você que é o nosso desbravador da RM! :applause:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ Casas bonitas! :yes:


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeffdu said:


> O bairro parece super agradável!


Valeu!



Emanuel Paiva said:


> Já tinha ouvido falar em Santa Cruz da Serra, mas fotos mesmo só agora. Achei-a simpática. Já Nova Campina, estive há uns 10 anos atrás quando uma ex-amiga do trabalho morou (ou ainda mora) lá. Na época, o bairro tinha problemas sérios de falta d'água e ruas sem asfalto. Espero que tenham equacionado esse problema.
> 
> Parabéns pelo thread, Lorram; você que é o nosso desbravador da RM! :applause:


Muito obrigado!

Deu uma melhorada sim. Ainda há algumas ruas sem calçamento "lá pra dentro", mas são poucas. A questão da água melhorou um pouco (pelo que me parece), embora ainda tenha alguns problemas de abastecimento nesta época de verão. Fora isso, a maioria dos moradores ainda costuma usar água de poço artesiano, cuja qualidade não é ruim.

E tem várias casas nesse "estilo" sendo construídas na região.


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Surpreendente. Melhor que o Centro de muitos municipios da região metropolitana. Impressionante a variedade do comércio. Há espaço públicos legais, mas acho que a conservação urbana de Caxias poderia ser melhor...


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

Já eu gostei bastante da conservação do bairro: ruas razoavelmente limpas, lixeiras, pavimentação e sinalização novas, razoavelmente arborizado.

Eu já estive na casa de um amigo de faculdade que morava no bairro há uns 10 anos e já tinha gostado. Lembro que havia muitas casas bonitas e a serra arborizada formava um belo plano de fundo!

Parabéns pelas fotos, Lorram!


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Parece daqueles lugares que mudam para melhor muito rapido... ou seja, um local muito dinamico e que se nota o crescimento!
Que bom ver isso!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

O bairro é bom, 70% do problema estético é a fiação horrorosa e absurda, nível Índia


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Anderson carioca said:


> Surpreendente. Melhor que o Centro de muitos municipios da região metropolitana. Impressionante a variedade do comércio. Há espaço públicos legais, mas acho que a conservação urbana de Caxias poderia ser melhor...


Valeu!



Abu.EdL said:


> Já eu gostei bastante da conservação do bairro: ruas razoavelmente limpas, lixeiras, pavimentação e sinalização novas, razoavelmente arborizado.
> 
> Eu já estive na casa de um amigo de faculdade que morava no bairro há uns 10 anos e já tinha gostado. Lembro que havia muitas casas bonitas e a serra arborizada formava um belo plano de fundo!
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos, Lorram!


Eu acredito que a manutenção/limpeza da cidade melhorou bastante nos últimos anos. Não diria que é intrinsecamente o ideal, mas a melhora é nítida.

Obrigado por comentar!



legal said:


> Parece daqueles lugares que mudam para melhor muito rapido... ou seja, um local muito dinamico e que se nota o crescimento!
> Que bom ver isso!


Exato. Quem conheceu a região há vinte anos atrás sabe bem o que mudou.



Rio atrato said:


> O bairro é bom, 70% do problema estético é a fiação horrorosa e absurda, nível Índia


Infelizmente isso é uma tônica nas cidades da RMRJ em geral...


----------

